# Not just any greenhouse!



## Trithor (Aug 21, 2013)

, ........this is Abax's greenhouse! By the looks of it, it can house a few families and their orchid collections! Perhaps Angela can give us a description of this grand structure and its occupants?


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## gonewild (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you please post a picture with the door open?


----------



## Trithor (Aug 21, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Can you please post a picture with the door open?



Yeeyow Lance! Do you know what it took to get this pic posted? Photo by Angela, sent to a number of mail addresses in Darkest Africa (smoke signals and drums all involved in the transmission and subsequent interpretation), and you want the door open? Ok let me see what we can do, I can't use smoke at night, so we need to rely on the drums!
(Angela, can you please mail me a pic with the door open, so I can post it for you? .......English translation of current drum message)


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 21, 2013)

Is this a lean-to that runs up to the house or the edge/ side of the entire GH?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 21, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Yeeyow Lance! Do you know what it took to get this pic posted? Photo by Angela, sent to a number of mail addresses in Darkest Africa (smoke signals and drums all involved in the transmission and subsequent interpretation), and you want the door open? Ok let me see what we can do, I can't use smoke at night, so we need to rely on the drums!
> (Angela, can you please mail me a pic with the door open, so I can post it for you? .......English translation of current drum message)



:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn! Your South African GoogleEarth is scary good!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow -- that is an impressive greenhouse! I'd like to peek inside, also.


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2013)

The greenhouse is 12' x 28' and is my half of my husband's workshop...well,
intended BIG workshop. After the foundation was done, I remarked that
half the structure should make a nice little greenhouse. So we built one and he has his playhouse connected to it on the right side...very convenient
when I need to use his tools. I also managed to get a nice block knee wall
and a concrete floor out of the deal. It took the two of us about 3 months
to build and an electrician to do the wiring for shop and greenhouse.

Drum message sent to Gary. No smoke signals here either. It's still
raining. Aaaccckkkk!

Gary, thank you kind sir. You done gooooooood.

[email protected]! Gary could work for the NSA!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 22, 2013)

Angela writes, -
Not a particularly good shot. This photo
is from the back of the gh toward the front.
I have a potting bench, water heater, utility
sink and potting junk right behind me. I
haven't uploaded pics of the benches yet.
Well, I did, but the photos haven't made it
up the steps yet.





Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2013)

So much empty space...:drool:


----------



## Trithor (Aug 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> So much empty space...:drool:



My thoughts as well. But incredibly neat and well organised. I wish my mind was as neat and well organised as Abax's greenhouse is.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2013)

And wonderful room to grow!!!


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2013)

About two years ago I decided to give away all my high light plants due to
shading of large trees (two gorgeous tulip poplars that I love) and focus
on plants that like more shade...Paphs. and Phal. species. This photo is
several months old and I've got a LOT more Paphs. Most of them are
smallish. They'll grow. I don't particularly like crowding my plants and like the open space. I have a lovely little fountain and a chair so I can
relax in the greenhouse.

*I wish my mind was a neat and organized as my gh!

Eric, I just KNEW you were going to say that. ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

.."empty mind"..Er, what did you say!? ..


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 23, 2013)

Pleasantly vacant! Both Abax's greenhouse, and my mind:rollhappy:


----------



## Justin (Aug 23, 2013)

nice! love seeing everyone's growing spaces!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

Justin said:


> nice! love seeing everyone's growing spaces!



Just think how much more room you will have if you just move those plants another foot off the wall Justin. :evil:


----------



## Trithor (Aug 24, 2013)

Another pic of Angela's greenhouse, -From front to back


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Secundino (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh yes, a place to relax! How long do you manage to sit quietly on that chair?!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks great, but you need more plants!!!


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2013)

How long I sit depends on what needs done and the music I'm listening to. I like Bach in the greenhouse.

Actually, I don't need more plants, but of course, I'll get more anyway. I
have lots of smallish plants that will need room to grow and I can add 
another bench when necessary. Over-crowded conditions tend to lead to
problems I don't want.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 24, 2013)

You have a lovely greenhouse! Lot's of room. I like it!


----------



## abax (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you, Ruth. There's room for that lovely pink Paph. you posted...hint hint. The gh doesn't look so neat and organized in the front to back shot!

Justin, I love seeing where other people grow too. It's fun and it gives me
ideas about how to rearrange when my plants grow larger.

Many thanks to Trithor for being a really good man.


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2013)

Angela you have a great growing space.:clap:

Gary, I was cracking up thinking you had made it to Kentucky!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 25, 2013)

About the nearest will be the local KFC. Not a bad idea though, what's to do in Kentucky?


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2013)

Trithor said:


> About the nearest will be the local KFC. Not a bad idea though, what's to do in Kentucky?



It's a couple of hours north of me. Plenty of friends/orchid growers. I don't know any of the good hiking areas though.


I know lots of good things to do in TN in comparison.

I would suspect a lot more water than what you are used to in Africa.


----------



## abax (Aug 26, 2013)

Very good hiking areas in and around Corbin...various trails connecting to
Cumberland Falls and lots of wild flowers and smaller waterfalls. Laurel
Lake is down from our house. Daniel Boone State Park. Two hours from
Rick's greenhouse. We have an apartment we call the Barndominium that
is for guests as long as they choose to stay...quite comfortable and private. Our city friends often come to stay at the "Barndo" to decompress. We provide rocking chairs on the porch.

Oh, I forgot horse country stuff about an hour from us in Lexington...tracks, yearling
sales. The yearling sales are WOW...gorgeous horses, unbelievable prices paid for
top yearlings and interesting to watch if you can sit on your hands and manage not
to bid on million dollar horses! Harder to do than you might think.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 26, 2013)

for in TN whiskey? Do you have ice as well?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2013)

Hmmm, maybe we should make a trip to Kentucky...


----------



## abax (Aug 27, 2013)

KY is known for bourbon. I don't know the difference between bourbon and
whiskey.

Dot, any and every orchid grower is welcome at our house and the "Barndo"
is a very peaceful place...no phone, no tv, no visitors unless you want 'em.
The Barndo has a complete kitchen w/fridge and ICE...also A/C.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2013)

So tempting...


----------



## Justin (Aug 27, 2013)

I used to pass you all the time driving to and from Knoxville. I miss that pat of the country
..so much beauty!


----------



## abax (Aug 28, 2013)

Justin, you are cordially invited to visit any time. We're about five miles
from the I-29 exit ramp.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 28, 2013)

Angela, I have realised that I am so busy posting , that I have neglected to actually comment on your pictures. Almost as if I am treating your posts and pictures as my own
Simple reality, .... I love your growing area! Let me in, I will fill it with paphs, wine and song! (Led Zep and Stairway to Heaven, of course!)
Wow, one day, given the opportunity, I would love to see all in person! Thank you for the opportunity to both post and enjoy your pictures!


----------



## abax (Aug 28, 2013)

My house is your house, Gary. Goodness gracious, I haven't heard Led Zep
in years. In fact, I don't think I've heard any hard rock in years! We Baby
Boomers are gettin' old...oh woe. Seems like I remember Black Dog being
my favorite Zep tune. Oh well, maybe that was another group. I do remember tokin' and trippin' which is why I probably don't remember the
rest! ;>)


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2013)

Trithor said:


> for in TN whiskey? Do you have ice as well?



Maker's Mark is in KY, but the good stuff, Jack Daniels is in Lynchburg TN (about 1.5 hours south of my place).

They still do tours of the distillery too!

If you want to go "exploring" it's not to hard to come across some active moonshine stills around where I live.

Angela didn't mention, but crossing back and forth over the KY/TN border is the Mammoth Caves area, which has some of the most extensive cave systems in the world. Start at Bowling Green KY which is also where the Corvette museum is.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 29, 2013)

Definitely worth planning a trip by the sounds of it. Seen a lot of the big cities, nut never ventured beyond those, always wondered what it is like.


----------



## abax (Aug 30, 2013)

Big cities are big cities everywhere, but country is always different and
always beautiful. KY and TN are big rivals in sports and just about everything else, Gary. You'd have to wear a blue shirt in KY and an orange
shirt in TN...lol...basketball, ya know.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 30, 2013)

Can't I sit on the fence and wear a blue and orange shirt? Or is that just not acceptable? Sounds all very civilized!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2013)

Isn't that Hatfield and McCoy territory!? :evil:


----------



## abax (Aug 31, 2013)

No, that's TN. Of course it's acceptable...maybe a bit carnival, but perfectly alright.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 31, 2013)

About now I am seriously tempted to immigrate. I received a call from my staff at the farm on Friday morning to let me know that the farmhouse had been broken into. Not too much to steal, just those few things that make life civilized when I am working at the farm, ... tv, espresso machine, music, and of course some good wine, scotch and JD. I have spent the last day and a half dealing with police, trying to secure the farm house and installing a basic alarm system. It is at times like this that I realize how exposed I am, my nearest neighbor being 7km away as the crow flies, no telephone, and intermittent cellular connection. All on my own, with old Mr Colt to keep me company. I did not have much sleep last night, and have spent a fair amount of time thinking about throwing the towel in and going back to the Netherlands, then, .... A few minutes ago a brown hyena ambled along just at the edge of the fire light, and then I remember why I am here!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2013)

Very discouraging. 

May be a stupid question, but do you live at the farm?


----------



## abax (Sep 1, 2013)

Tell me some place where there isn't break-ins? I'll move there. We installed a security system waaay back here in the woods last year when
we found my husband's shop tampered with, my greenhouse louvers 
broken and some things stolen out of our garage.

I'm so sorry you've had to go through this, but your land and your care
for the area is worth the aggravation. Do you have dogs at the farm with
you? Just might be worth buying a couple of Mastiffs to guard the house.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2013)

Too bad Gary!!!! On the other hand you surely would miss the open space back in Europe ! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Sep 1, 2013)

No Dot, I 'live' in Johannesburg, but I spend about 4 days per fortnight on the farm.
Angela, I have considered dogs, but big dogs and wild animals don't go so well together, and small dogs and leopard don't go so well together for the reverse reason. The house is unfenced as I enjoy the animals in the garden. Having said that, animals and garden don't go so well together either. It is not unusual to fing upwards of 30 impala eating the flower beds, but having a herd of giraffe feeding in the garden balances the loss of garden.
Sorry Angela, I have kind of hijacked your greenhouse thread with my woes. It was all that talk of Kentucky.
Jean, yes, I suspect you are right.


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2013)

Of course you didn't hijack the thread. I'm interested and concerned about
your property when you are away. I'm also quite concerned about poaching. I hope your impala, giraffe and leopards are reasonably safe from
poachers. The big dog idea isn't such a good one after all.

I'll take animals over garden any day...and do!

CNN said President Mandela went home from the hospital today! He's a tough 'un. I'm
very glad to hear it.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 2, 2013)

I am afraid that the end is near for Madiba, and it worries me what will happen when he is gone. 
This morning as I am sitting on the patio with a mediocre cup of coffee ( gosh I miss my espresso machine!), there are two giraffe bulls feeding in the garden. Bliss! 
Perhaps I should build a greenhouse up here at the farm, then perhaps I will never go back to the city!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> ...there are two giraffe bulls feeding in the garden. Bliss!
> Perhaps I should build a greenhouse up here at the farm, then perhaps I will never go back to the city!



Is there an important distance between farm and city home?

Jean


----------



## Trithor (Sep 2, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Is there an important distance between farm and city home?
> 
> Jean



205km


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh my, that's quite a commute. Your youngun's are still in school, aren't
they? I suppose a permanent move to the farm would be almost impossible
for your boys. Them chillun' need book learnin'. Perhaps when you send
them off to college.........

The bull Gs are almost improbable creatures, but ever so beautiful.


----------



## naoki (Sep 3, 2013)

abax said:


> Tell me some place where there isn't break-ins? I'll move there. We installed a security system waaay back here in the woods last year when



Maybe Canada? A lot of Canadians don't lock their house, do they? So I'm guessing thieves don't break-in, they just walk in. 

But, sorry for your inconvenience, Gary.


----------

